# recommended dosage 5htp and gaba



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

what is the recommended dosage per day /mg to take of both 5htp and gaba for anxiety? also what time of day is best to take it?


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

I took 5htp and gaba (picamilon) in various dosages, ranging from 50mg to 500mg, and noticed no effect. 

I've also taken regular gaba in dosages up to 2-3 grams. It simply makes me sleepy.


----------

